# Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

I found two squabs at wark looks like there parents left them cause there was an entrance not that of a big hole where the parents came in i just found out that it was blocked by a new wall that was put. I dont know what to five the pigeons to eat cause there just babies here there picture plz help tell me wat i need to feed them and where can i possibly get it thank you BOB


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Where are you? (It helps to know because we can figure out what your resources are likely to be).

Do you have a PetSmart or something like that nearby?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How big are these guys anyway?

(You didn't post their picture.)

Pidgey


----------



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

sorry about that but i put it up now and yes i have a petsmart next to me


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

These guys are actually old enough to eat regular seeds but it'd be better to feed them Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula as well. If the PetSmart is open, then go pick some up. It's going to be a little fun getting it down them, but not that bad--just a tad messy.

Pidgey


----------



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

thanks alot i will go pick it up right now


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I say that because they're not going to get all the nutrients that we'd like to see for this phase of their life if you're just feeding them seeds. If you can't get any tonight, then just hold their little beaks open and roll some dried peas, beans and (preferably) popcorn down them. They're not going to know how to drink water yet so you'll either have to syringe some down carefully or teach them how to drink from a cup.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There are instructions in the can for how to mix it up. If you use hot water or heat the stuff up in the stove, you want to be REAL careful not to give it to the babies still hot. You need to cool it down to below 107 degrees F, which is their normal body temperature. Personally, I always mix with hot tap water and it never ends up being above the 90s. You can test it on the wrist like baby formula.

Now, the messy part comes when you start trying to get it INTO them. This link will take you to a thread that illustrates various methods of feeding youngsters. Just try whichever one looks the easiest for you. Incidentally, they're not going to be too cooperative for awhile--not until they get to know you which usually takes about three days.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Fantail pigeon,

Don't know if this is the link that Pidgey was going to give you or not, but hope you find it helpful:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

Don't know where you're located, but frequently places like Rite Aid, Longs,
Walgreens, etc. carry a feeding syringe that can be used pretty painlessly
for pigeons. A slight modification to the tip and voila.

Good luck, and thanks for rescuing these little cuties, that was very observant of you.

fp


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Heating pad*

Put a heating pad under thier box to keep them warm.


----------



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

thanks alot guys hope they will do fine.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can actually soak some seed mix and use a baby spoon and gently spoon it down the back of the throat. It is messy but works well in a pinch.

Soak seeds 10 minutes and drain. Just soak a small amount for each serving, as any left overs must be discarded and new batch must be made for next feeding.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, that was the one, feralpigeon, and had it ready to stick in and thought that I had done it. Either it was a senior moment or it didn't take the edit. I'm betting it was the former, but hoping for the latter.

Pidgey


----------



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

HELP THEY WONT EAT THE etract handfeeding formula i dont know wat to do !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How long has it been since they ate or drank anything?

Pidgey


----------



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

ooh about one day and 1/2


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, then, a little history's going to be important here--you first posted this thread on the 4th and today is the 6th. What all have they eaten in that whole time? Another way of asking it is: have you gotten anything down them from the time you got them?

Pidgey


----------



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

about a day and a 1/2


----------



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

ooh my bad i quess it is 2 day i am so busy i forgot but in all the stuff i do i try to put the squabs first but they dont eat i use a sireng and put there mouth in it they just take it out and walk away really slowly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You've got to get some nutrition into them if they are absolutely not eating anything on their own. Try soaking some dry puppy or kitten kibble in water until soft and puffy and then place a piece of this (one at a time) at the back of the mouth and let them swallow. They may also have become dehydrated .. are they drinking water at all?

Terry


----------



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

no there not drinking


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Better try the soaked kibble pretty quickly then. This will give them some nourishment as well as a little bit of water. If you gently dip their beaks into a bowl of water for a couple of seconds, this may help get them started at least drinking on their own.

You could also soak some seed in warm water for a few minutes and then hand feed small pinches of seed.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

But you're absolutely going to have to get some water and food down them, willing or not. They're getting towards the point where they're going to have to have something or they'll start going downhill dramatically. You'll want puppy chow bits the size of peas.

Has their poop turned into damp chalky stuff yet?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If they're getting dehydrated, they tend to get sleepier and more detached from reality. They hold out incredibly well, but not forever. What you can try is to take an eyedropper and put a drop on the beak--some will seep inside and they'll probably take it in. When they get real thirsty, you can also carefully push their beaks (by way of the back of the head) down into a bowl of water almost down to the nostrils. They usually begin to figure it out after a few times and may all of a sudden start sucking it down. Try that.

Pidgey


----------



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

no they didnt


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Nearly an hour ago, it was suggested that you soak a few pieces of puppy chow or seeds & feed that to the babies. Have you done that?

Cindy


----------



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

no i dont have any kibbles but i tried giving it some soked seeds but they refused to eat it and the older one keeps pecking me i dont want it to get hurt it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Fantail pigeon said:


> no i dont have any kibbles but i tried giving it some soked seeds but they refused to eat it and the older one keeps pecking me i dont want it to get hurt it


What do you mean by the older one? They should be the same age. These babies will be dead in a few hours if you don't get something into them. Open their beak, put food in, they swallow. It REALLY isn't THAT hard. They NEED water desparately by now. PLEASE give these babies what they need or tell us where you are so some one can help you out maybe. To let these babies die is just wrong. I've just read this thread. You won't say where you are and the people here can only do so much over the internet. I have hand fed babies that age. I did it the first time 2 years ago. They did not WANT me to feed them but I did it anyway. You can do it to. You are not going to hurt them unless you squeeze them to death. PLEASE TRY!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Fantail pigeon, how old are you? If you can't do it yourself then ask a neighbor to help.


----------



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

ok guys im doing my best and its getting alittle better and by the older one i mean that one is bigger thatn the other one


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What do you mean by "its getting a little better"? Does that mean you've been able to feed them. If so, how did you feed them and how much?

Again, how old are you?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I established communication with Fantail on a pigeon chatroom of his choosing. The little ones are eating formula from the syringe-with-baggie type method. And they're drinking water now.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Pidgey. Please keep us posted .. that doesn't let you off the hook, Fantail .. we are all concerned and want only the best for these youngsters.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, they're being fed and watered as we type. I told him how to open their beaks and put a little in. They've been swallowing it little by little and when they figured out how hungry they were, kinda' went to town at it. They haven't picked up on the open syringe method so it's beakload by beakload at this point. He says they're also pecking at seeds and getting some down.

Pidgey


----------



## The pigeon man (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats good to hear that the little pijies will be ok and are eating keep us posted


Vik


----------



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

thx alot guys well there eating now so im really happy thx alot pidge you were great help

BOB


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Bob & Vic (PigeonMan & Fantail Pigeon)...

Can you two possibly shed some light on why both your I.P. addresses are the same. Is there something you would like to share with the group? Pidgey has been kind enough to offer sincere help, let's HOPE you have a good reason for him to continue offering it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I ended up over in a chatroom called "Pigeoncall" that Fantail wanted to discuss this with me in. I'd PM'ed him to ask about just calling him since his typing was a little on the lean side. That's when he suggested the chat room. There's also a small forum for pigeon people like this but it has less than five members.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Whew!....this has been such a worry...thank for helping Pidgey.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Fantail pigeon*,
How are those babies doing?

Cindy


----------



## Fantail pigeon (Mar 23, 2006)

The babies are doing great thanks for asking.

BOB


----------

